
Is Zika How Humanity Ends? - protomyth
http://blogs.scientificamerican.com/life-unbounded/is-zika-how-humanity-ends/
======
ChuckMcM
Betteridge not withstanding, its pretty clear from genomics that there is a
lot of viral DNA embedded in our genes. So if nothing else viruses (virii?)
are one way that we evolve (or potentially devolve).

